# .243 for coyotes? Anygood?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Just eyeballing a little Remington Model 710 in .243. Would this make a decent coyote round?

Any idea's or opinions?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I like mine. I use 85 gr Sierra bullets, I have tried 57 gr v-max, 60 hp, 75 gr Nosler, 90 gr fmj( which worked very well on fox), but I keep going back to the 85. I also shoot 100 gr Hornady reloads foe Whitetall


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Kelly, two questions:

1. Do you shoot coyotes with your .243 and if you do...
2. How bad does it tear up the hide?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

out of the 9 coyotes I shot last year, only one was bad. It was shot placement not bullet or caliber. I was using the 85 gr load mentioned above. I have killed a lot of Fox and Coyote with my 243, and all of them were saveable.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Kelly,
So you would recommend the .243 for a mid size caliber that would be good for coyote, fox, and deer.
What type of factory load would you shoot if you didn't reload for that caliber.
Interestingly, I didn't realize that there were that many bullet options available to the hand loader for that caliber.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Remington and I think Winchester load 85(coyote) and 100 (deer). For Fox maybe try the Hornady 58 gr v-max. Be careful with shot placement on fox. I have shot anywhere from 15 yards to 350, maybe more.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 26, 2007)

A .243 is a great coyote gun. I started out with a .243 it has about every load you can think of availible for it. Since I do not reload that is important for me. I used mostly a heavier 75-100 grn soft point, but fur is not a priority for me. Probably shot coyotes at 200 yds often, maybe a little further once or twice. I tend not to get into long range shooting, for me it just doesn't happen. Either they come in or they don't, but the .243 always did a fine job at those ranges.

I've gone to a .223 now. The .243 got 'built' into what was more of a deer gun than a coyote gun. I am not going to drag a heavy expensive rifle out calling. Came across a Rem .223 reasonable. No heavy barrel or anything, reasonable priced glass on top. Don't feel nearly as bad about it if it gets dropped or stratched. (it happens...)


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

58gr. v-maxes or 55gr. balistic silertip should work good :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have had trouble with the lighter bullets killing the coyote. It may have been a bad shot, it may have the distance, but one was less than 100 yards and a good hit. Lost both animals, and no blood trail. Switched back to the bigger bullet and no more lost dogs. My experience and gun shows that a 243 likes the heavier bullets.


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

I shoot a .243 Ackley Improved (AI) Win. or Rem. Brass, 80 Gr. Sierra soft point, boat tail, with 44 Grs of reloader 19 and a win. large rifle Primer.
It travels at 3483 FPS. I use a Custom made 7lb .243, it has a Nikon 4 1/2 x 14 Power scope,... Browining A Bolt action with a 20 inch douglas barrel. My best dog kill (hail Mary) was at 453 yards in Montana... last week. (I am still buying myself drinks) 
Bullet placement is everything if you are making winter coats for the family...otherwise make gloves...LOL Yep, a .243 is the best all around rifle for dogs and deer. (I got my deer with the same rifle too) Practice target shooting and it just won't matter... provided you place the lead in the right spot!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have been shooting 95 grain Fusions out of my 243 for the past year. I have shot 5 deer and 4 coyotes with that rifle/bullet combo. Kills deer great and doesn't do too bad of a job on coyotes. Look into it plus they are cheap.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

DOC.223 said:


> I shoot a .243 Ackley Improved (AI) Win. or Rem. Brass, 80 Gr. Sierra soft point, boat tail, with 44 Grs of reloader 19 and a win. large rifle Primer.
> It travels at 3483 FPS. I use a Custom made 7lb .243, it has a Nikon 4 1/2 x 14 Power scope,... Browining A Bolt action with a 20 inch douglas barrel. My best dog kill (hail Mary) was at 453 yards in Montana... last week. (I am still buying myself drinks)
> Bullet placement is everything if you are making winter coats for the family...otherwise make gloves...LOL Yep, a .243 is the best all around rifle for dogs and deer. (I got my deer with the same rifle too) Practice target shooting and it just won't matter... provided you place the lead in the right spot!


DOC, That's quite a shot. Good work. I'll buy you a drink for that one. :lol: 
:beer: 
Dan


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Fallguy said:


> I have been shooting 95 grain Fusions out of my 243 for the past year. I have shot 5 deer and 4 coyotes with that rifle/bullet combo. Kills deer great and doesn't do too bad of a job on coyotes. Look into it plus they are cheap.


If I had it to do over again, that's exactly what I'd do. Don't get me wrong, I love my Rem. 700 .22-250 VSSF, but using a .243 for both coyote and deer would be the cheaper, more practical way for me. Plus, I just love shooting the .243.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

ND Five O said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > I have been shooting 95 grain Fusions out of my 243 for the past year. I have shot 5 deer and 4 coyotes with that rifle/bullet combo. Kills deer great and doesn't do too bad of a job on coyotes. Look into it plus they are cheap.
> ...


Originally that is what I did. This summer I bought myself a 223. I will probably still use the 243 once in a while if it is windy. Which is like pretty much every time we call. :lol:


----------



## savage 243 (Nov 25, 2007)

My experience with the .243 Win. has held nothing but good times. The first .243 that I shot was a Rossi combination rifle I was testing it as a Coyote gun with a Federal 80gr. Soft Point factory load with it I shot a Badger at 25-30 yards with that load there was only a pencil sized entry mark (no exit). After that I purchased a .243 Savage and began reloading new loads: 
The first being a 65gr Hornady V-max @ about 3400fps which destroyed the first coyote shot with it at 200 yards
I moved to 70gr. Nosler @ 3200fps which produced the same results on the next coyote
After I moved to 100gr Hornady soft points @3100fps which was enough to take a nice 4 point mule deer at 170 yards as well as 3 coyotes with 2 salvageable pelts. 
I have found that .243's works very well for all game up to Medium Deer, with the possibility to load 55 gr. - 107 grain bullets in all styles by most manufacturers. At the range the .243 shoots -1/2 groups at 100yards. Even when shooting Maximum grains with Max loaded rounds recoil is barely noticeable. 
This is just the experience that I have had.


----------

